# 2 Switche mit normalem Patchkabel verbinden?



## maczarr (13. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe an einem Switch [SKY LINK NET 1008 N-Way Switch] meinen PC und einen Server angeschlossen. Der Server stellt ueber das Netzwerk den -an den Switch angeschlossenen- Rechnern das Internet zur Verfuegung.
Mein Rechner steht am anderen Ende des Hauses und ist daher mit einem 20m-Kabel ueber den Dachboden mit dem Switch verbunden. 
Jetzt habe ich einen weiteren Rechner, der allerdings noch ein Zimmer weiter steht (also noch ein bisschen weiter weg vom Switch als mein Rechner der eh schon ueber das 20m-Kabel verbunden wird). Diesen weiteren Rechner moechte ich auch an's Internet anschließen, allerdings habe ich nicht die Moeglichkeit nochmals ein 20m-Kabel ueber den Dachboden an den Switch zu verlegen, weshalb ich folgendes vorhabe:

Ich moechte einen zweiten Switch in mein Zimmer stellen, den ich mit dem Patchkabel -das bisher als Verbindung vom (ersten) Switch zu meinem PC diente- an den ersten Switch anschließen moechte, um das Netzwerk zu erweitern und dann ueber den zweiten Switch meinem zweiten Rechner Zugriff auf's Netzwerk -in dem der Server ist- und somit auf's Internet zu gewaehren. 

Meine eigentliche Frage nun: Kann ich ueberhaupt zwei Switche mit einem Patchkabel verbinden? Und wenn JA, welche Ports muesste ich benutzen? Bei beiden der Uplink, oder nur bei dem einen der Uplink und bei dem anderen ein "normaler" Port?
BzbE, mz


----------



## Maximodo (13. Juli 2004)

Kommt immer auf die Geräte an!
Bei manchen hast du einen kleinen Schalter am Uplink Port MDI/MDIX um den Kabeltyp zu wählen.
Die neuen Geräte erkennen den Kabeltyp jedoch automatisch. Also Kabeleinstecken und fertig.


----------



## KoMtuR (13. Juli 2004)

Also meines wissen nach nur an einem Switch in den Uplink. Bei dem Anderen in einen normalen Port stecken. Und mit nem normalen Patchkabel geht das schon. Zumindest bei meinen Switches, wenn ich sie mal benutzt habe.


----------



## maczarr (13. Juli 2004)

Also kann ich einfach beide Switches mit meinem herkoemmlichen Patchkabel von Uplink zu Uplink verbinden?
Weil es waere ja aergerlich wenn ich jetzt einen zweiten Switch kaufe [ok, 15€ sind auch nicht die Welt, aber naja...] und dann merke, dass ich die Switches gar nicht mit meinem Patchkabel verbinden kann...
Mein Switch hat uebrigens keinen Schalter am Uplink oder sonstwo!
BzbE, mz


----------



## KoMtuR (13. Juli 2004)

Nein ich meine eine Seite des Kabels wird am Uplink angeschlossen und das andere Ende in einen normalen Eingang. Somite kannste ebend immer neue Switches/Hubs anschließen, weil ja immer ein Uplink frei ist


----------



## Maximodo (13. Juli 2004)

Ein Uplinkport ist dazu gedacht ein Crossoverkabel zu ersetzen:
Wenn Du 2 HUBs bzw. Switches (oder in Kombination) miteinander verbinden
willst, dann musst Du diese folgendermaßen verbinden:
Uplink - Xover - Uplink
oder
Uplink - Patchkabel - normaler Port
oder
normaler Port - Xover -  normaler Port

So hier steht nochmal wie mans machen kann sry war gestern zu müde 
sollte keine Probleme geben mit dem was du vorhast.


----------



## maczarr (13. Juli 2004)

Ok, vielen Dank dann schonmal fuer eure Hilfen und zahlreichen Antwort! Aber eine kleine Frage besteht noch: funktionieren diese drei Verbindungsarten um sein Netzwerk zu erweitern bei allen Switches -also auch den etwas aelteren- oder nur bei neueren Geraeten?
BzbE, mz


----------



## squeaker (13. Juli 2004)

Wenn sie einen uplink-port haben, kein Problem. Wenn sie keinen uplink-Port haben und du ein Cross-Over-Kabel hast, auch kein Problem.


----------



## maczarr (13. Juli 2004)

Ok, die haben einen Uplink-Port! Dann ist ja alles super und geklaert. Vielen Dank nochmals fuer die zahlreiche und schnelle Hilfe
BzbE, mz


----------



## Ben Ben (14. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von squeaker _
> *Wenn sie einen uplink-port haben, kein Problem. Wenn sie keinen uplink-Port haben und du ein Cross-Over-Kabel hast, auch kein Problem. *



oder sie unterstützen MDI/MDX an allen Ports...


----------

